# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Lavaderos de Tivissa

## sergi1907

En el pueblo de Tivissa, en Tarragona se encuentran estos antiguos lavaderos.

















Saludos

----------

frfmfrfm (26-jul-2015),HUESITO (27-jul-2015),Jonasino (26-jul-2015),Los terrines (27-jul-2015),perdiguera (26-jul-2015),willi (28-jul-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Sergi, me encantan este tipo de construcciones.

Un abrazo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Sergi, está muy bien restaurado.
Lugares donde se hacía vida de pueblo. Cuando no había radios ni televisores, eran el diario hablado.
Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

Me encantan lo cuidados que estan. Gracias

----------


## seocuenta

Excelente Sergi, muy buen cuidado. Si tienes más fotos, algún día pásalas!

----------

